# Saddleback Paramedic Program



## Big Easy (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello Y'all!

I have tried searching for info throught the search bar and advanced search and have not seen anything to help me.

Has anyone attended Saddleback's Paramedic Program (orange county, ca)?

Can you share any intel other than what is on their website? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## themooingdawg (Sep 28, 2011)

go to saddleback's website for their paramedic program at http://www.saddleback.edu/hs/paramedic/ 
Those classes that are 'strongly recommended' prior to attending the paramedic program is essentially a must have classes in order to get in. There is an interview process in which they usually talk to you and get a feel for how you are, but the recommended classes and your experience are your ticket of getting into the program. Remember that the program is also the paramedic program for orange county fire fighters, so spots are limited for private students, which is why having those classes with good grades is a necessity.

in terms of the program, from talking to people that have been through there, it seems like its about 2 months of didactic, 1-2 month or so in clinicals, and 2 months in field, nothing really out of the ordinary from other paramedic schools


----------



## Big Easy (Sep 29, 2011)

themooingdawg said:


> go to saddleback's website for their paramedic program at http://www.saddleback.edu/hs/paramedic/
> Those classes that are 'strongly recommended' prior to attending the paramedic program is essentially a must have classes in order to get in. There is an interview process in which they usually talk to you and get a feel for how you are, but the recommended classes and your experience are your ticket of getting into the program. Remember that the program is also the paramedic program for orange county fire fighters, so spots are limited for private students, which is why having those classes with good grades is a necessity.
> 
> in terms of the program, from talking to people that have been through there, it seems like its about 2 months of didactic, 1-2 month or so in clinicals, and 2 months in field, nothing really out of the ordinary from other paramedic schools



i was able to get the obvious info from the website as you had stated.  thanks for posting a link for anyone that may not know where to look! 

i was able to get some further information from one of the amdin there:


the program is full time, Monday through Friday, aprox. 0800-1600.

911 experience highly prefered (as most programs recommend this), IFT time counts but another applicant may be chosen over you if they have more 911 experience (along with other factors on the application).

The Paramedic Prep class is an actual class that requires registration through the school.  The class is USUALLY held once a week on Fridays for a month or two.  Also, it USUALLY starts at the beggining of the semester prior to your anticipated start date for the medic program.  For example: If you want to attend the class that starts in August 2012, then your prep class will start in the spring.  Based on their website, the prep class is only RECOMMENDED AND NOT REQUIRED.....  victory loves preparation.
hope that helps anyone out there.


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 30, 2011)

I took my skills tests there and have some friends that went to saddleback. it is now the only medic school in OC, OCFA usually takes about 1/2 the spots with NBFD, OFD, SAFD, HBFD taking about 1/4 of the rest of the spots. they usually take about 8-10 non firefighters although that number changes, the last class had 3 the one before that had 20. it is a great class for the area, they really do teach you how to be a medic, not a fire medic. keep in mind that your internship WILL be in orange county with quite possibly the smallest scope in california (making it the smallest scope in the US). the instructors are very knowledgeable and are not former firefighters, one is a former medic from idaho (ada county i think) the other is an MICN. over all it is a good program. the recommended classes may not be required but there is alot of competition and you will need to have them to be a qualified applicant. you NEED 911 experience. and you have to be able to play the firefighter game, if not you will not pass internship.


----------

